# home for rent S. Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

4 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath 2-story home on fenced 1/2 acre with garden spot, attached garage and workshop. The home is nearly 100 years old and has been completely remodeled with all new electric, plumbing, windows, and insulation. It has a woodstove and electric heat. It also has all new appliances, including front-loading washer and dryer, side-by-side fridge, smooth top electric range, and dishwasher, and has a large pantry. There's a formal dining room, eat-in country kitchen, living room, bedroom/den and full bath downstairs, and 2 very large bedrooms and one smaller bedroom and a 1/2 bath upstairs. This house is on the main street of a small town in southern Highland county, about 20 minutes south of Hillsboro, 1/2 hour from Eastgate (Cincinnati). Backyard poultry, and rabbits are allowed. There is already a fenced off garden plot and a large wooden play set in the back yard and a big porch across the front of the home. A housebroken dog is allowed. $700 a month with dog, $650 a month without.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Since a dog is mentioned, does that mean no well behaved cats? It sounds like an exceptional place. The only thing better would be if it was out of town on a few acres. But with a garden spot and able to have rabbits and poultry, it would be perfect for us. I'm paying the same rent now and we aren't getting anything near the value of that place.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

As long as the cat/dog doesn't pee or poo in the house (outside of a litter box,) we'd be fine with it. The house just has new flooring so we'd hate anything to mess it up.

This house belongs to my daughter, whose husband just joined the Army. DD and their 3 kids are all moving to be with daddy on post, and with the housing market as bad as it is, they would rather rent it out than sell it. They just completely remodeled it. I'm going to be taking care of it for her so she won't have that to worry about. 

I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My cats are very well behaved except for stealing your food if you aren't watching or the one that opens the fridge or freezer and helps himself. We were living in a nice house last year that was owned by a military family. We were comfortable and enjoyed sitting on the porch. It was in a nice quiet neighborhood. We had done some landscaping to make the place look better, since the woman obviously didn't care about it based on the dead plants and huge holes their dog had made. All of a sudden last September we were told we had 30 days to get out because he was going overseas and she wanted the house back. This after she assured us she would never ever return to that house. I am still pretty bitter about it. When we move to a place we take better care of it than if it was ours and we don't plan to move again. But I worry about being displaced. The only reason we left the house before that one was we lost it to foreclosure. Before that it was when we bought that house. The only reason we want to move now is I have no garden and can't have the chickens I've always wanted. Anyway, that's more than you probably wanted know about us. We would love to see some pictures. I would like to know about medical care. I see a heart specialist regularly as well as a urologist to monitor my cancer. But I've gone on enough. Thanks for the response.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll post pictures in just a little bit. As for medical care in the area, in Cincinnati we have 9 hospitals that I am aware of, including 3 "heart hospitals" and 6 cancer centers. There are also two rural hospitals within a 15 minute drive, as well as the Adams county cancer center. There is also a VA hospital less than an hour away in Chilicothe. 
The ultimate goal is to sell the house, but with the economy as it is, they want to wait a bit. When/if they move back to Ohio, they want to buy more land and build a new house on it. As for her husband being deployed overseas, she wouldn't want to live alone in the house then anymore than she does now. She'd most likely stay at their home duty station and keep the kids in school there until his deployment was over.
Anyway, pictures in a bit.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Dare I ask what price range the house might sell for? It sounds like with all of the work done it would easily pass a VA inspection. We are looking to buy but I can't use my VA certificate until August 2011, so this might work out for all involved.

Nomad


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Come on you two, I want the next installment(I wanted to put a smilie in there but can't find it!)

This sounds a lovely home and at a very reasonable rent* and* with a dog or cat. Not to be sneezed at these days. And I'm hoping it that Nomad will like it and that it comes within their financial budget.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to respond. It's been a looong, busy, tiring day of tree work. 
Anyway, I'm trying to post pictures, but with my internet is soooo slow today. 
Nomad, she needs $60,000 for it. She'd be happy to offer you first rights of refusal if you wanted to try to buy it after you were in it a while and decided you liked it. You wouldn't be committed ahead of time that way. But there's time for all that later.  First...I gotta get these pictures to load! Grrrr!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

thequeensblessing said:


> I'm sorry it's taken me so long to respond. It's been a looong, busy, tiring day of tree work.
> Anyway, I'm trying to post pictures, but with my internet is soooo slow today.
> Nomad, she needs $60,000 for it. She'd be happy to offer you first rights of refusal if you wanted to try to buy it after you were in it a while and decided you liked it. You wouldn't be committed ahead of time that way. But there's time for all that later.  First...I gotta get these pictures to load! Grrrr!


I haven't seen the house, but that price is in my range. With my fixed income, I am very limited to what I can buy. I've seen some places that were so nice, but just above what I could get. Most in my range aren't too great, so this sounds like it good deal. I've talked with a few realtors and told them how much I can afford and that I'd like a place in the country with a few acres. So far they have all managed to not laugh in my face. I made the mistake of asking a realtor in Gettysburg if he knew of anything at all, it didn't even have to be in the country. He sent me pictures of three mobile homes on rented lots. And these were old homes at that. So we'll stay in Ohio and be happy. I've been a resident of Ohio since 1953, so guess I'll die here. I wouldn't mind going back to my home state of Wisconsin, but the family won't hear of it. I couldn't afford anything there anyway. Guess I'd best cut off my coffee today, I'm getting a bit too chatty. Can't wait to see pictures.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, FINALLY! Here are a few pics. I'll post more later today, but I'm on my way out for a while.
This is the outside of the house. You can just see the garage door and some of the landscaping they've done. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is part of the kitchen. (all appliances stay with the kitchen, and notice the ceramic tile countertop!)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is from upstairs, looking down into the foyer.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is one of the upstairs bedrooms.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'll post a few more, different ones, this evening.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Very nice pictures. I can already see where my rocker would go on the porch. If you could show some of the back yard, I would appreciate it. If it wasn't over 200 miles, I'd just drop over and look first hand. When will the house be available? Thanks.

Nomad.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes! I'd say the kitchen image didn't get resized! Sorry about that! Let's try this again with some other pictures.

Part of the backyard:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the dining room.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes, I'll try to fix the oversized photos when I get back. For now, just click on them and it will take you to imageshack and you can see it a little more reasonably sized!

The little wooden gate in the back of the yard goes to the garden area. 

There's also a porch swing on the porch that is staying with the home. 

It will be available August 1st.

It


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Do you know the approximate square footage of the house? It's hard to tell from pictures how large or small a room is. I don't suppose that barn goes with it. Thanks for the pictures. The big ones make you feel like you're there.


Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

The sq.footage is roughly 1800. The red barn actually belongs to the neighbor (it's where he keeps his goats). The smallest bedroom is 9x13. The largest bedrooms are 13x14 (2 of them). The downstairs bedroom/den is 10x13. The dining room is 11x13. The kitchen is 11x20, not including the pantry area. The living room is 13x16. There is also an upstairs hallway and a downstairs hallway (16.5x7.5 ft.), plus two bathrooms.
There is an attached oversized 1 car garage and a large workshop/storage area that is also attached.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Is the fence around the garden area because of the goats? Towns down your way must be a lot more liberal about having animals in town. You can't have anything except the normal house pets here. I hope to have chickens. I've been waiting since the mid 60's to have some. Sounds like the rooms are fair sized. The rooms in this house are bigger, but then so are the heating and cooling costs. How are the neighbors? I am big on peace and quiet. That's why I've always wanted to get back to the country. But if it's a peaceful little town, it might be just fine. I forgot to ask if there is a basement.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

No, no basement. It's on a crawlspace foundation, as many of the older homes here are. There is a sump pit and sump pump in the crawlspace though, to keep it dry. 
The garden area is fenced from the rest of the fenced in yard because they have a big dog who would love nothing more than to dig up the tomatoes and roll around in the lettuce!
The neighbors stay to themselves pretty much. They have had various types of livestock over the years, and currently only have goats...I think. My daughter had chickens for the past couple of years, in chicken tractors in the back yard, however, because they are moving, they don't have any now.
Mowrystown is a very small country town consisting of homes, churches, and a gas station/convenience store. That's about all that is there. Hillsboro is the closest small city, and it has a walmart, Lowes, TSC, every fast food restaurant imaginable, Kroger, Save a Lot, a Hospital, Livestock Auction barn, Community college, movie theater, etc.. In our small towns the attitude is that if it doesn't cause problems for the neighbors, it's ok to do. You wouldn't want to have 5 or 6 roosters that crow all times of the night, but my daughter had about a dozen hens and a rooster, and she had several rabbits too. Nobody minded it at all. 
As for heating and cooling, there's a woodstove all hooked up (insurance co. is giving us a hard time about renting with it, but we'll get that straightened out!) and it has electric heat too, as well as Window A/C units that stay with the home. No, there's no central air. There's also some firewood already stacked inside the garage. There's also all new insulation throughout the home, and energy efficient appliances and all new double insulated windows. I'm sure our winters are less severe than yours as well. 
At any rate, I'm going to list this house on Craigs list Cincinnati in the coming days.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Nomad needs a basement for his beloved kitties, so this won't work very well for him. (Hey, we have to keep our fur babies happy too, don't we?)
The home is still available for rent if anyone is interested in it. It is also listed on Craigslist.
Thanks everyone for looking.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually the cats need to be confined to the basement because they are nocturnal. If we let them roam free they wouldn't let us get any sleep. I wish I could have taken the house, but I guess it wasn't meant for me to have.


Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

It's ok, you'll find your little piece of paradise. Don't give up on the dream Nomad!


----------

